# Going to the Bobcats/Lakers game Friday



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And I'm trying to choose between two hotels- The Loft in the Epicenter(?) or a Holiday Inn who told me they are 3 blocks from the arena. Any experience with each? Also whats the night life like downtown post game? Any recomendations?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nyaah Nyah na nyah !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

great 2 wins for the bobcats against the lakers and warriors now for the big heat game


----------

